# What did YOU get this year?



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I got some nice stuff:
A diamond and emerald ring from hubby
Perfume from daughter
Pretty cross necklaces from BOTH daughters
Slippers and Lilac oil from sister
Toaster from mother-in-law
Bath set from mother


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Battlefield 2142 PC game from bro-in-law

From my mom & Dad -

Call to Duty Modern Warfare PC game
Gaming PC keyboard 
sweatshirt
Spiderman 3 DVD

From wife -

Jeans, a couple shirts, DVDs (Pirates of Caribbean 3, The Departed), Micheal Buble's "Call Me Irresponsible" music CD

My sister -

State of Maryland Pewter ornament for tree
BAA BAA Black Sheep final Episodes DVD set
Music CD from PBS series "The War"

What I got my wife -

Digital camera
sweater
Book she wanted
watch
14K gold earrings (regularly $95 - got them for $36)

What I got for my 4 year old son -

DUH - Toys, of course !!! ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Baby_Baby said:


> Cleaning Items- top of my list, I LOVE to clean



Wanna come to my house??  

I got:
-2 guide to fish of the carribean sae books(for cozumel) 
-2 aquarium fish books 
-slippers(to keep my feetsies warm) 
-ipod case 
-ipod speakers 
-earphones 
-various seachem products (because I used the rest of mine on my 40 gallon) 
-fish food(cause I"m almost out) 
-heater for my 40 
-a hood for my 40 
-slate for my 40(who gets slate for christmas??) 
-lots of clothes from aeropostale, american eagle, and hollister(teashirts, jeans, more hoodies and sweatshirts) 
-fergie CD 
-camera battery for my nikon-D40X 
-candy(mostly reeses peanut butter cups:lol 
-gum (for school and my trip) 
-scrabble, deluxe edition(best game ever) 
-30 inch T-5 
-24 inch T-5 
-more gift cards 
-more gas cards 
-a powerhead(maxijet 900...I'm trading it in for the 400) 
-a tripod for my camera 
-candy 
-gameboy games(2) 
-Speakers for my MP3 player 
-fergie CD 
-more clothes 
-5 suet cakes and feeder
_and my favorite gift..... A GOLD NUGGET PLECO!!!!! (yeah...it's not that exciting..but it's pretty cool...:lol: )


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

This was the best Christmas ever.

-I got various games and items for my Wii including Guitar Hero 3, Super Mario Galaxy, a remote recharger for the Wii remotes, different attachments for the remotes, other various accessories
-An awesome new alarm clock (need one to get my lazy butt out of bed in the morning. lol)
-Shrek the 3rd DVD
-A bunch of money which I'm using to buy another game for the Wii and a Fu Manchu lionfish (picking him up today! )
-A Target giftcard
-A Tomtom GPS 

and the absolute BEST present ever:

A 2004 Saturn Vue! And absolutely amazing car! I love it! 
Plus I don't have to rely on other people to drive me around now!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

7ft light up palm tree 

Lil one's got a ton of stuff between bday and three xmas's. Except yesterday was so ill wouldnt even open up any presents


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I got the day off :razz:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I got:

new camera: Canon Powershot S5 IS
bigger SD card for the camera
carrying case for the camera
clothes, clothes and more clothes
cash
giftcards
nice watch, fleece pullover, chocolate, and candle from my boyfriend


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

fender slippers
2 fender shirts
borat dvd
intellivision ps 2 game. classic..
gift cards
chex mix
gummi worms and gummi bears
pj's
i bought my son toys, toys and more toys.. 

i'm going to be picking up a 40L very soon to replace my 30..My gourami's need more room..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I got:
> 
> new camera: Canon Powershot S5 IS
> bigger SD card for the camera
> ...


Wooh! finally got the camera  Now gonna have to update the pics on my site with your new ones


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I got...

-Money, which I bought more shrimp with and an overdue larger tank for my snake.

Sounds like everyone had a nice Christmas


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I got the most awesome piece of mahogany obsidian from my best friend. She thinks it would look nice in one of my tanks, I am not sure I would put it in though since I am not sure how well algae would be cleaned off of it should I ever take it out. 










And I got a surprise gift from the friends whose house I went to for dinner. They got me an Aspen Flower reed diffuser thing that smells wonderfully.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I got a rock.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Osiris said:


> Wooh! finally got the camera  Now gonna have to update the pics on my site with your new ones


Haha....yep.  Just gotta figure out how to use it correctly now....and get a tripod.  I've been practicing though...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay all,
I had a great christmas.

My parents gave me
3 shirts
George Forman Grill
Table Lamp
Lowesgift card

My brother
Angelos Pizza gift card
Marys Market gift card
Sears gift card

My sister
Homedics Foot Massager
Ratatouille DVD
Kohls gift card

My other sister
Cocacola Tin Bank
Cocacola Tin Straw Holder
Cocacola Clock
Eagle statue
Stone Cold gift card

My Grandpa
Hand painted artwork

My wifes parents
SG1 Season 9 DVDs
Home Depot gift card
A Christmas story ornamant (The Leg Lamp & Crate)
2 Shirts

Wifes Grandparents
Pirates of the Carribean DVD
2 pair pajamas
1 Shirt
Home Depot Gift card
Cadbury Candy bar
3 Knife Remington Pocket knifeset

And from my Wife
50 Inch Plasma TV Hi def 1080P Ohhhh Yea!!


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I just bought myself 2 new golden algae eaters for my 55 and some new filters.. now I need to find a 40 long somewhere. DOH


----------

